# can i egg share?



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi all 
at the mo im doing iui but then i will ahve 1 try of ivf on the nhs
but after that (if i have to get this far ) i will have to pay and i was wondering if i was able to egg share ??
the reason im not sure if i could is cause i have a genetic illness called cystic fibrosis would this mean i cant?
hope you can help x


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Zoie,

Honestly hun, At my hospital I was told if my cystic fibrosis test was positive then I couldnt egg share. I know you are tested for it well before your accepted. I think that you maybe at risk of passing it on to any child born. 

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news hun, But I really hope you dont have to think about that!!! I am sure your IUI will work, if not then you have an NHS IVF go! Good luck with your TX.

Take care
Natalie xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi thanks
i did think i wouldnt be able to but i diddnt want to just ignore the idea 
its a shame cause im only young 23 so my eggs are good and if someone else could benefit that would have been a bonus
was wondering if i could donate to research and then get it abit cheaper?


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Its a shame, Am I right in saying that 2 people have to carry to CF gene to have a child with CF? Or is it just one??

I am 23 and just started looking into egg share, hoping to start in May.... Why dont you give a clinic near you a ring that does egg share and see what they say. Tell them you have CF . That way you will know your options.  Its worth asking a nurse just as a enquirie....

Good luck with your IUI!!! When are you testing??

Natalie xxxxxxx


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi 
for a child to have cf both parents have to be carrier but then its 1 in 4 chance
if only one of the parents have cf then the child will just carry the cf gene so if they gave my egg to a person where both partners dont carry then the child would just carry it which would mean a normall healthy child 
ive had 1 iui but the timing was not excact really so now om going to start number 2 providing that my af starts on the 18th 
do you know why you cant have a pregnancy or are you unexplained?


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Well, we kind of know why!   About 3 years ago we were told DH sperm count was low and hardly any were swimming.   Then I was told I had endo and that I have scarring on my tubes..... So we were refered for ICSI..... But tests done privatly showed DH count was amazingly high and that over 80% were swimming!!!! and we had 3 private tests done.... I have been told my endometrosis doesnt really affect anything.  

So at the moment we are unexplained! As we should have fallen pregnant!!!   But with our IVF tx last year, even though DH sperm and my eggs were good only 3 out of 7 eggs fertilised, then 1 stopped dividing and another one was very slow.... and they normally wouldnt of used it, so in the end only 1 embie was good enough! It was 7 cells on day 3 and the slow one was 3 cells on day 3. So it was very poor in that sense. But they were both grade 1 ... So we are going for ICSI next time. Just so we have more embies then last time!!!

How about you??
Natalie xxxx


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

well me and dh have not used contraception for around 7 years 
ive beenlate and things but i find the minute i get stressed i come on  
never had a bfp  
all my tests have come back all fine so nothing out of the norm with me they do say that people with cf suffer from thick mucus so the sperm might not be able to get through but its not proven
husband has super sperm even though when he was little he had an operation cause he testicles had not dropped ect 
hes little men are so good the dr said he could populate the uk with in 3 months but i think that must run though the family as all the others only have to cough then they are pregnant 
thats it really so we are in limbo to why we cant get pregnant


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

I know that feeling about families!!!!   If only it was that simple.... DH and I have been trying for over 6 years now.... And never so much as been late!!!!   Good that DH and you are ok!!!  I really hope that this IUI works... Hope AF shows up on time... Never had IUI before but I know what its like to wait around! 

Good luck hun
Natalie xxxx


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

good luck for up coming treatment 
hope it works for both of us nad one day we can tell everyone else it will happen 
       
will keep looking on here and would love to keep in touch and keep eachother up dated


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks hun!!! Just PM me anytime!!!! I am always posting here so, I look forward to seeing your    

Good luck!!!!
Natalie xxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

If you have CF you won't be able to egg share hun. If you have any genetic condition then it's a no no.

Wish I could have told you something more positive  

Good luck 

Vicki x x x


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi,

We just found out this week that our donor has tested pos for CF gene - we're all totally gutted.  The clinics won't let it go ahead although they did mention that the Bridge Clinic in London do embryo screening but it's v expensive.

It might be worth giving them a call if you're willing to let them "have a go" with your eggs & screening.

Have you had any tests for blood clotting issues?  Sometimes the embryos won't implant due to clotting - you just have a Clexane jab each day to help thin the blood (if you get a BFp you have to inject every day of the pregnancy).

The tests are expensive - approx £450 including the consulation - Raj Rai at St Mary's Paddington is an expert.

In general, it can take 4 iuis even if iui is the "right" method for you!  It's sad that you're not someone who got a BFP first go but it doesn't mean you won't on a subsequent go.

Good luck!

Love Jess xxx


----------

